# صور دير القديس الأنبا هرمينا السائح بقرية عزبة الاقباط مركز البداري محافظة اسيوط



## mina fakhry (8 ديسمبر 2011)

صور دير القديس الأنبا هرمينا السائح بقرية عزبة الاقباط مركز البداري محافظة اسيوط


----------



## rania79 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك
وبركة وشفاعة القديس تكون معانا


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*روعه جداا
شكراا
أجمل تقييم*​


----------

